# Filetieren von Brassen



## Zanderfänger (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

hier im Board war ja schon vieles über das filetieren zu lesen und sehen. #6

Die meisten Varianten erscheinen mir bei Rundfischen auch super praktikabel aber wie macht Ihr das bei den Klodeckeln |kopfkrat

Für Euere Hilfe vorab vielen Dank #h


----------



## plattform7 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Hi, Zanderfänger!

Ich habe es persönlich noch nicht geschaft, einen Brassen vernunftig zu filitieren. Deshalb wir der Fisch bei mir eigentlich immer in Scheiben geschnitten zubereitet. Bei größeren Exemplaren sind die Knochen auch größer, dann geht das beim Essen auch einigermaßen... Die kleinen kommt erst gar nicht auf den Teller...

Mich würde also auch sehr interessieren, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, einen Brasssen zu "entknochen"...


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

genau wie bei allen anderen Fischen auch!! Nur schmecken gebratene oder gegrillte Brassen einfach nix!


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Gude Plattform altes Haus #h

Ich brauche die Filets für Frikadellen und daher ist leider nix mit Scheiben schneiden. Freue mich aber trotzdem über Deine und alle anderen Antworten #:


----------



## AndreL (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Hi, du kannst im Prinzip, bedingt durch die Form der Bauchgräten, nur das Rückenfilet und teile vom Schwanz lösen. Alles andere wird beim filetieren eines Brassens zum "Verschnitt". Davon abgesehen (nur meine Meinung) taugt ein Brassen nur zu Kottletts und dann zum räuchern und selbst dafür bibts bessere Fische, schmecken zwar gut, aber die Gräten..... Bääää


----------



## plattform7 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Versuche mal die Fische mehrmals durch den Fleischwolf zu ziehen. Die Knochen sind ja beim Brassen nicht extrem hart, so dass man diese normal dann nicht mehr spührt. Davon habe ich schon gehört, dass man diese Fische so für Frikadellen zubereitet... #h

PS: oder komm einfach nach Peckingshof und gönne dir ´n legger Schnitzel ;-)


----------



## AndreL (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Frikadellen, nagut, das geht, aber wie gesagt, 80% Müll oder für Fischsuppe.........


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> genau wie bei allen anderen Fischen auch!! Nur schmecken gebratene oder gegrillte Brassen einfach nix!


Brassen sind keine Rundfische bzw. Dir schmecken sie sicher nicht #c


----------



## SchwalmAngler (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche die Filets für Frikadellen und daher ist leider nix mit Scheiben schneiden.


 
Dumme Frage: Wieso willst Du die Brassen dann vorher filletieren?
Ich mache es bei Frikadellen immer so, das ich die Fische kurz ins kochende Wasser lege, dann das Fleisch von den Gräten löse und das dann 3 mal durch den Fleischwolf drehe. Danach ist von den Gräten garantiert nichts mehr übrig.


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

@Steffen90

Warum löschst Du eigentlich immer Deine Beiträge, so wie eben mit dem Butt und zuvor?

@SchwalmAngler

Diese Art ist mir auch bekannt und funktioniert sehr gut - will es aber einmal mit rohem Filet probieren


----------



## Reisender (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Ich kann nur sagen, wer Fisch mag der mag auch das Pulen der Gräten..|wavey: |wavey:  


Oder er ist beim *Edersse Treffen 2005* dabei gewesen....der hätte nämlich die Maschine des Lebens gesehen........OK nicht ganz Billig#6  aber Klasse und Gräten habe ich auch nicht mehr Gespürt....ob Karpfen, Rotaugen/Rotfedern, Barsch......... :m :m auch alle anderen Fischarten die viele Gräten haben, sind mit der Maschine zu Butter weichen Genuß verarbeitet worden......:m


----------



## Herbyg (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Hallo, 
na ja, da hört man ja nicht allzu viel Gutes von Euch über die Brassen. Ich empfehle allen, die meinen, dass Brassen wg. der Gräten und so, fast nur "Ausschuss" sind, mal mein nachstehendes Brassen-Rezept. Natürlich funktioniert das nur mit etwas größeren Fischen. 

Und hier mein Rezeptvorschlag:

*Brachsen (Brasse) im Backofen*

  Zutaten für 3-4 Personen:
1 Brachsen (keine kleinen Fische nehmen, sondern ab einer Größe von mindestens 1.250 g), geschuppt und ausgenommen, ca. 750 g. Kartoffeln, 2-3 Zwiebeln, Paprika (edelsüß), Curry, Pfeffer, Kräutersalz, Basilikum, Petersilie, Oregano 
 Zubereitung:
Kartoffeln schälen und in ca. 1/2 cm. dicke Scheiben schneiden. Ein Backblech einfetten, bzw. Backpapier als Unterlage verwenden, und mit den Kartoffelscheiben belegen. Die Gewürze und Kräuter mischen, den Fisch mit der Würzmischung innen und außen würzen.Die Zwiebeln vierteln, den Fisch damit füllen. Die Brachse auf die Kartoffelscheiben geben und im vorgeheizten Backofen bei 200 Grad (Umluftherd 180 Grad) 30 - 45 Minuten  backen.
Wenn die Kartoffeln knusprig und braun sind heißt es: "Essen ist fertig!"
Dazu empfehle ich einen frischen Salat.

Brachsen haben auf jeden Fall ein sehr gut schmeckendes Fleisch und sind mit Sicherheit nicht nur für Fischfrikadellen und Fischsuppe zu gebrauchen. Einfach mal ausprobieren.

Gruß
Herby....


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

@Reisender

wie gesagt ist die Grätenmühle leider nicht ganz billig 

@Herbyq

...aus Finnland #h


----------



## Reisender (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @Reisender
> 
> wie gesagt ist die Grätenmühle leider nicht ganz billig


 
Aber du könnst mit ihn Reden, das ist ein ganz netter Kerl.....und wenn einer 5-10 mal im Jahr ein Schönes Essen machen möchte, dann ist das Teil auch schon wieder raus.........oder du Kaufst dir mal im Jahr eine Rolle mit Rute und allen anderen weniger..:m :m :m :m  Dann klappppppert das schon.|wavey: 

PS: War ja nur ein vorschlag !!!|wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> oder du Kaufst dir mal im Jahr eine Rolle mit Rute und allen anderen weniger..:m :m :m :m  Dann klappppppert das schon.|wavey:


Reisender!!!

Das ist ja aber gerade das Problem, weil auch ich an dieser "häufigen" Suchtkrankheit leide |supergri |supergri |supergri 
Gerade gestern ist wieder ein Doppelpack "Cherrywood" Feeder eingetroffen - wenn dass mein Weibchen wüsste


----------



## Reisender (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Reisender!!!
> 
> Das ist ja aber gerade das Problem, weil auch ich an dieser "häufigen" Suchtkrankheit leide |supergri |supergri |supergri
> Gerade gestern ist wieder ein Doppelpack "Cherrywood" Feeder eingetroffen - wenn dass mein Weibchen wüsste


 
Mann soll ja auch nicht alles Erzählen, aber wenn du mal mit einem netten Fischessen aufwarten würdest, dann kannst du auch mir der Cherrywood Punkte bei ihr sammeln......oder auf eine Cherrywood Verzichten.|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Aber Egale Grande !!!! War ja nur ein Tipp........|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Mann soll ja auch nicht alles Erzählen, aber wenn du mal mit einem netten Fischessen aufwarten würdest, dann kannst du auch mir der Cherrywood Punkte bei ihr sammeln......oder auf eine Cherrywood Verzichten.|supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> Aber Egale Grande !!!! War ja nur ein Tipp........|wavey: |wavey:


Alles schon versucht aber sie mag halt lieber Büchsenfisch, Fischstäbchen oder Schlemmerfilet "Bordelaise"  Verzichten!!! Wo denkst Du hin??? Ich kaufe Ruten & Rollen prinzipiell im Paar oder gar Doppelpaar |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Alles schon versucht aber sie mag halt lieber Büchsenfisch, Fischstäbchen oder Schlemmerfilet "Bordelaise"  Verzichten!!! Wo denkst Du hin??? Ich kaufe Ruten & Rollen prinzipiell im Paar oder gar Doppelpaar |wavey:


 
Da siehst mal das deine Frau bescheiden ist !!! Sie weiß genau das du ein Irrer Angler bist der das ganze Geld für Ruten, Rollen und anderes Gedöns aus dem Fenster haut....so muß Sie bei Wasser und Brot bleiben.....um dir das Vergnügen zu geben alles neue zu besitzen......na ja du bist noch Jung und hast Wünsche, aber warte ab #6 !!! Bald kommt ihre Zeit, dann wirst du schon sehen, dann ist sie dran.


----------



## Herbyg (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @Herbyq
> ...aus Finnland #h



Hallo Zanderfänger, 
mein Rezept ist zwar nicht aus Finnland, das auf dem Bild sieht aber auch ganz lecker aus.:m
Gruß
Herby...


----------



## Jägermeister14 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Ich habe mal gehört das man brassen süß sauer einlegen kann! dabei sollen sich die ganzen gräten bis auf die mittelgräte auflösen! hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? gruß jaegermeister


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Da siehst mal das deine Frau bescheiden ist !!! Sie weiß genau das du ein Irrer Angler bist der das ganze Geld für Ruten, Rollen und anderes Gedöns aus dem Fenster haut....so muß Sie bei Wasser und Brot bleiben.....um dir das Vergnügen zu geben alles neue zu besitzen......na ja du bist noch Jung und hast Wünsche, aber warte ab #6 !!! Bald kommt ihre Zeit, dann wirst du schon sehen, dann ist sie dran.


...dran ist sie schon die ganze Zeit über und von Bescheidenheit, kann bei "Ihren" Hobbys / Vorlieben nicht die Rede sein |engel: Mein Nachwuchs soll Gerätetechnisch ja auch nicht zurückbleiben müssen - früh übt sich wer ein guter Petrijünger werden soll :q Bei Friedel gibt es Tackle übrigens recht günstig, mit dem kann man auch reden... :g Was macht eigentlich der Glan und Euer Veteranentreffen |pfisch:


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				Herbyg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zanderfänger,
> mein Rezept ist zwar nicht aus Finnland, das auf dem Bild sieht aber auch ganz lecker aus.:m
> Gruß
> Herby...


...und immer schön vom Schwanz her essen, dann machen die Gräten auch nicht so viele Probleme #g Übrigens kann man Brassen ganz einfach mit der Flex schuppen!

@Jägermeister14

...habe ein Video dazu, kann ich Dir mailen :m


----------



## Reisender (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				ZanderfängerWas macht eigentlich der Glan und Euer Veteranentreffen |pfisch:[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Treffen waren schon viele, Schlachtschiff haben wir auch gekauft und der Wels !! Der Schwimmt noch*.....(NOCH)* .....die Jungs sind Heiß auf das nächte Treffen und kaufen Fleißig ein.... Uwe und Polli bauen eine neue Fliegenrute, und die anderen warten das einer schreit .....LOS.:m
> 
> Du kannst wenn du 15 Minuten Leiden aushältst !!! in meiner Signatur das Elend anschauen, auch zum Schluss mit 4 KG Hecht.....


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Treffen waren schon viele, Schlachtschiff haben wir auch gekauft und der Wels !! Der Schwimmt noch*.....(NOCH)* .....die Jungs sind Heiß auf das nächte Treffen und kaufen Fleißig ein.... Uwe und Polli bauen eine neue Fliegenrute, und die anderen warten das einer schreit .....LOS.:m
> 
> Du kannst wenn du 15 Minuten Leiden aushältst !!! in meiner Signatur das Elend anschauen, auch zum Schluss mit 4 KG Hecht.....


Kauft doch nicht so viel unnötiges Zeug ein, sonst wird´s nie was mit der Grätenwumme :q
 Die 15 endlosen Minuten, vertreibe ich mir halt mit dem Stöbern nach meeehr Gerät, oh dieses grauenhafte Leiden...


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Spaß beiseite, es ging um das *wie* beim *filetieren* von Brassen #6


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Dat war mein ERSTER gelöschter Beitrag!! Den hab ich gelöscht, weil ich, auf gut deutsch gesagt, ******* geschrieben hab!


----------



## Marlin1 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Hallo Zanderschreck,

glaub mir mal eines, Brassen sind ganz ausgezeichnete Fische !!!
Hab ich eigentlich auch nicht geglaubt, aber wir haben ganz in deiner 
Nähe, in Hemsbach, vor 2 Jahren einen Weißfischtag veranstaltet.
Dabei haben wir 2 Zentner Brassen (viele Gräten) und 1 Zentner
Rapfen (noch mehr Gräten, wenn das möglich ist) ihrer Rückenfilets
beraubt. Dann haben wir sie durch eine elektrische Maschiene laufen
lassen, die der vorgestellten entspricht.
Danach nur in Bierteig paniert und Frietiert, glaub es oder nicht:
Dafür wirfst du ein Zanderfilet weg !!!!!
Seit dem sind größer Brassen für mich auch Mühe wert, die Querschnitte
gehen auch mit dem Filetiermesser, aber die Zeit ........:q :q 
Egal, probiers mal, für Frikadellen viel zu schade und von den Gräten
spürst du nichts mehr. Aber wie gesagt, nur die Rückenfilets !

Gruß
Marlin
(noch 4 Tage)


----------



## Herbyg (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				Jägermeister14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal gehört das man brassen süß sauer einlegen kann! dabei sollen sich die ganzen gräten bis auf die mittelgräte auflösen! hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? gruß jaegermeister



Ich habe Brassen auch schon sauer eingelegt, so à la Brathering, funktioniert einwandfrei. Allerdings lösen sich die kleinen Gräten nicht unbedingt auf, sondern werden so durchgeweicht, dass man sie kaum noch bis überhaupt nicht mehr spürt. Und schmeckt ebenfalls lecker. Zumindest, wenn jemand Brathering mag.
Gruß
Herby...


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				Marlin1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zanderschreck,
> 
> glaub mir mal eines, Brassen sind ganz ausgezeichnete Fische !!!
> Hab ich eigentlich auch nicht geglaubt, aber wir haben ganz in deiner
> ...


Gude Marlin,

genau mein Reden und daher auch mein Titel: Weißfischverwerter :q
Wie muss ich denn nun aber die Schnitte, bei diesen Viechern zum filetieren des Rückens setzen? |kopfkrat 
Wo habt Ihr überhaupt in Hemsbach die "Massen" gefangen? #h

@Steffen90

...aber anderswo im Board |wavey:

@Herbyq

Bei Interesse am Brathering Video sag Bescheid #6


----------



## Herbyg (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @Herbyq
> Bei Interesse am Brathering Video sag Bescheid #6



BratheringVideo;+

Ich hab zwar schon Rotaugen und Brassen usw. sauer eingelegt, aber Videos habe ich davon noch nicht gemacht. :q

Gruß
Herby...


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				Herbyg schrieb:
			
		

> BratheringVideo;+
> 
> Ich hab zwar schon Rotaugen und Brassen usw. sauer eingelegt, aber Videos habe ich davon noch nicht gemacht. :q
> 
> ...


Ist aber sehr professionell (Weissfisch, Räuchern) gemacht - eine PN von Dir und lass Dich überraschen... :m

Gruß
Ernst


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



> ...aber anderswo im Board |wavey:


Wo hab ich denn welche gelöscht??|kopfkrat
Ich wüsst nämlich nix davon, dass ich sonst irgendwo welche gelöscht habe...


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Samstag Mittag, der Fred muss hoch |supergri

Wer weiß noch Bescheid, wie man das Messer beim Brassen führt #h


----------



## Marlin1 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Hallo Zanderschreck,

da wir ja alle Stippweltmeister sind, haben wir die mal eben schnell
morgens gefangen. |supergri |supergri |supergri 
Oder hingen die villeicht doch in einem Netz, ist schon sooooooooo
lange her, ich weiß es gar nicht mehr genau.   
Du brauchst nur die obere Hälfe des Fisches zu schuppen, dann ganz
normal hinter dem Kopf das Messer ansetzen und nur bis zur Zwischen-
gräte durchschieben, dann nach hinten führen. Anschließend von oben
die Seitenlinie entlag abtrennen, geht ruck zuck.
Viel länger dauern dann die Schnitte durchs Fleich bis zur Haut, etwa
alle 2-3 mm. Wenn du das Filet dann biegst, sieht das ganze aus wie 
die Seiten eines Buches. Danach merkst du bei keiner Zubereitungsart
mehr etwas von den Gräten.
Etwas Mühe aber .......#6 #6 probiers mal !

Gruß
Marlin
(noch 3 Tage)


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				Marlin1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zanderschreck,
> 
> da wir ja alle Stippweltmeister sind, haben wir die mal eben schnell
> morgens gefangen. |supergri |supergri |supergri
> ...


Hallo Marlin,

jetzt hat sich aber selbstredend alles super verdeutlicht  
Ich hatte zum filetieren von Brassen, mal etwas in einem Buch gesehen aber die Art & Weise, kam mir gleich zu umständlich vor. 
Von wegen: Nach Schnitt X die Bauchgräten mit einer Schere vom halb abgetrennten Filet abschneiden - Fast wie in der Pathologie |kopfkrat 
Also nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe und vielleicht verrätst Du mir ja doch nochmal, *wo genau* Ihr in Hemsbach gefischt habt #6


----------



## Marlin1 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Da gibts doch eigentlich nur einen See,
ich verwechsle nur immer Wiesensee und
Weidsee. Der eine ist in Hemsbach der andere
in Weinheim. Jetzt frag mich aber bitte nicht
welcher wo ist. :q :q 
Du kannst aber in Hemsbach den Gewässerwart befragen, 
der war damals natürlich auch dabei.

Gruß 
Marlin
(noch 2 Tage)


----------



## Franky (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Tach...
Ich versuch mal zu beschreiben, wie wir das beim Vereinsangeln machen, wenn die Rückenfilets für Frikadellen gebraucht werden. Ist aber eine "kleine Schweinerei" und nur draußen (oder in gekachelten Räumen ) machbar. Es fliegen die Fetzen, äääääh Schuppen! 
Benötigtes Werkzeug:
- Kombizange oder griffige Lappen
- Filetiermesser
- Wetzstahl (oder zweites stärkeres Messer)

1) Mit dem scharfen starken 2. Messer die Haut (mitsamt Schuppen) am Rücken bis "unten rum" zum Waidloch einschneiden. Dann die Bauchhöhle hoch (Bauchlappen also "aussparen")
2) am Kopf bis auf die Mittelgräte schon einmal runterschneiden
3) dort dann die Haut "anlösen" und mit Lappen oder Kombizange greifen und mit einem Ruck nach hinten lösen (war das verständlich???)
4) anschließend mit Filetiermesser das Rückenfilet sauber auslösen
5) andere Seite genauso verfahren

Normalerweise (!) sollte das Filet absolut grätenfrei sein; einziger Nachteil: sehr viel Verlust
Vorteil: die grätenreichen Bauchlappen sind komplett aussen vor!


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. März 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Wer kann noch helfen #h


----------



## domainmike (14. März 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Hallo Anglers #t 

Also wenn ich das hier so lese, muss ich immer lächeln, denn man merkt gerade beim Thema Weissfische, wie viele Angler überhaupt nicht wissen, was für leckere Fische sie da vor sich haben (bzw. hatten, wenn sie sie wieder ins Wasser werfen). Und wenn hier jemand behauptet, dass sie nicht schmecken, muss ich leider davon ausgehen, dass es sich um Leute handelt, die etwas schreiben bzw. sagen, ohne überhaupt jemals selbst einen Weissfisch gegessen zu haben.

Was natürlich stimmt ist die Tatsache, dass Weissfische extrem viele Gräten besitzen, aber das hat ja nichts mit dem Geschmack der Fische zu tun #d 

Also muss man nur eine Möglichkeit finden um die Gräten - möglichst einfach - zu entfernen, um (fast) zu jeder Jahreszeit Fisch in seiner Pfanne zu haben und öfters auch mal den Weissfisch als Zielfisch für die Tiefkühltruhe oder den Kochtopf und nicht nur zum wieder-reinschmeissen zu bestimmen.

Es ist sehr einfach: 
1. Schritt: Die Brassen filetieren
 => ein Schnitt hinter die Kiemendeckel bis zur Hauptgräte, dann das Filetiermesser an der Gräte entlangführen. Dabei wird es natürlich anfangs nur oberhalb des Bauchraumes geführt und dann auf Höhe des Waidloches über die gesamte Fischbreite bis zur Schwanzflosse geführt.
=> Dadurch hat man dann ein Filet mit Haut
=> Dann legt man das Filet mit der Hautseite auf eine ebene Fläche (ich nehme ein grosses Holz- oder Plastikbrett)
=> Nun halte ich das Filet ganz oben (!!) an der schmalen Seite (Schwanzflossenseite) mit einem Messer oder meinen Fingern fest und schneide das Filet mit dem Filetiermesser dort vorsichtig bis zur Haut ein.
=> Dann führe ich das filetiermesser vorsichtig und fast waagerecht an der Haut entlang nach unten, bis ich nur noch das reine Filet übrig habe (es sieht aus wie aus dem Fischgeschäft, wenn es richtig gemacht wurde)

2. Schritt: Gräten "entfernen":

=> Einfach die Filets hinlegen und alle 3-5 Millimeter einen kompletten Schnitt mit dem Filetiermesser machen. Das Filet wird dadurch in kleine dünne Streifen geschnitten und die Gräten werden dadurch auch alle auf 3-5 Millimeter Länge gebracht, was man deutlich an den Geräuschen beim Schneiden merken kann :r  !!!!
=> Die Gräten werden durch diese Methode zwar nicht entfernt, aber für das Braten hat dies ganz entscheidende Vorteile !

3. Braten.

=> Es ist wichtig, dass der Fisch NICHT paniert wird !!!!!!
=> Die Weissfischfilets bzw. wie ich es nenne das "Weissfischgeschnetzelte" wird in eine Pfanne mit sehr heissem Fett gelegt und (ganz wichtig!!!) in der Pfanne so platt wie möglich gedrückt, damit sich die einzelnen Weissfischstreifen in den Pfannenboden legen.
=> Da die kleinen Gräten jetzt direkten Kontakt mit dem heissen Fett haben, schmoren sie fast vollständig weg und übrig bleibt ein sehr leckerer Fisch, den ich aus der Pfanne nehme, wenn er leicht braungebraten ist.

=> Dann das Ganze auf einem Teller aufhäufen, salzen und reinschaufeln :k 
=> Auf Gräten muss man beim Essen überhaupt nicht mehr achten. Selbst mein Vater, der kein grosser Fischfreund ist, hat diesen Fisch mit Begeisterung gegessen und nichts von Gräten bemerkt :q 

Dieses Rezept funktioniert auch bestens bei Alanden. Die schmecken nämlich auch sehr gut, wenn die Gräten weggeschmort sind.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr es auch mal ausprobiert und eure Meinung dazu postet.


----------



## xhonk (15. März 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Moin Kollegen,

besser als DomainMike hätte ich es auch nicht beschreiben können.#6 
Ich habe bis jetzt nur Brassen und Plötze so zubereitet, diese schmecken meiner Meinung nach aber hervorragend.

Gruß aus Kiel

Jörg#h


----------



## Pannenfischer (15. März 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Hab ich beim googeln gefunden.
Hilft vielleicht. 

http://www.ig-dreisam.de/aktuelles/fischerjugend/bilder060702.html


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. März 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

@domainmike & Pannenfischer & wen ich evtl. vergessen habe #h

Super Anleitung bzw. Anschauungsmaterial #6

Vielen Dank und vielleicht finden sich ja noch weitere Tipps |wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. März 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Wer kann noch helfen #h


----------



## Marlin1 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Na jetzt übertreibst du aber,

fang erst mal ein paar Fische und probier es aus.
Oder bist du nur Theoretiker ?;+ ;+ 

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



			
				Marlin1 schrieb:
			
		

> Na jetzt übertreibst du aber,
> 
> fang erst mal ein paar Fische und probier es aus.
> Oder bist du nur Theoretiker ?;+ ;+
> ...


Viele Wege führen besser zum Ziel!  #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Wer kennt noch Tricks zum filetieren der Klodeckel!!!??? |wavey:


----------



## arno (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Moin!
Ich fieltiere die wie jeden anderen Fisch auch!
Also am Rücken einschneiden und dann langsam mit der Messerspitze vortasten .
Wenn genug Fleisch gelöst ist, heb ich das Filet an und stoße mit der Messerspitze weiter vor.
Blöd ist immer nur die Stelle, wo der Bogen der Rippen kommt, da kriegt man schon mal nen krampf!
Aber es geht !


----------



## heikemaus1 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Was Brassen sollen nicht schmecken? Also dann solltet ihr mal probieren, mhhhhhhhh so lecker. Heike


----------



## Woowa (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Ich habe es mal so probiert wie domainmike es beschrieben hat. 
Klappte wunderbar. 
Ich wusste auch schon vorher, dass sie sehr gut schmecken.
Was auch funktioniert: Brassen hinterm Kopf bis zum Schwanz in ca. 0,5 - 1 cm dicke Scheiben schneiden und diese frittieren. Wenn man ihn knusprig essen mag, "verschwinden" auch fast alle kleinen Gräten.


----------



## Christian4 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

:q  lecker Back Brassen schmatz schmatz  :vik:


----------



## anfängerbrasse (18. August 2010)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Hi @ll.
Also mir haben schon viele Petrijünger gesagt, die riesen-Klodeckel sollen nicht schmecken.
Wir haben derzeit meistens welche zwischen 48 und 54 cm und ich muß sagen, ich will gar keine kleinen Brassen mehr!!!

Hier mal ein superleckeres Frikadellen Rezept:

2-3 große Brassen
5 Eier
2 trockene Brötchen
Salz, Pfeffer, Knoblauchgranulat
2-3 Zwiebeln
getrocknete Petersilie
1-2 Packungen Kartoffelpüree (ja wirklich lol) (wahlweise Mehl)

Ergibt ca 20 Frikos

Brassen komplett von den Hauptgräten befreien und häuten und in kleine Stücke schneiden (MIT den vielen mini-Gräten!!), dann zusammen mit den Zwiebeln 2 mal durch den Fleischwolf drehen.
2 trockene Brötchen einweichen und ausdrücken, zum zerkleinerten Fisch geben. Die 5 Eier aufschlagen und auch zugeben, dann alles mit der Hand zu einem gleichmäßigen Brei verarbeiten. Mit Salz, Pfeffer, Petersilie und Knoblauchgranulat nach belieben würzen. Zum verfestigen des Breies das Kartoffelpüreepulver mit einarbeiten, bis eine feste Masse entstanden ist.
Frikadellen formen und in Paniermehl wenden. Anschließend 10 Minuten in heißem Fett in der Pfanne ausbacken.

Dazu schmeckt Basmatireis und einfach nur Remoulade!

Mein Mann ißt normal keinen Fisch, die drei Kids auch nicht... aber jetzt könnten sie jeden Tag Fischfrikos essen lol:vik:


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

@ anfängerbrasse

Hört sich gut an Dein Rezept, werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen. Knobi-Granulat werde ich allerdings durch frischen Knobi ersetzen. Ich finde, das Granulat hat immer so einen fiesen Nachgeschmack.

Ne gute Idee ist auch, bei den großen Brassen nur die Rückenfilets (keine Gräten) zu verwenden, und diese zu räuchern. Echt lecker.


----------



## NickAdams (19. August 2010)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Große Brassen und auch Karpfen kann man sehr gut zubereiten, indem man die Filets zunächst in der Pfanne brät und sie nach Abkühlen wie Bratheringe drei bis vier Tage in einen Essigsud einlegt. Die kleinen Y-Gräten werden dadurch ganz weich oder lösen sich sogar ganz auf. Die großen Gräten sind ohnehin kein Problem. Wenn ich viele große Fische gefangen habe, nehme ich ohnehin nur das Fleisch unterhalb der Seitenlinie, das ist grätenfrei.

Nick


----------



## Knacky (28. August 2010)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

ich habe gestern abend eure beiträge gelesen..wir haben früher auch mal ein rotauge und einen karpfen probiert..die schmeckten immer moddrig!
ok es gibt ja auch viele leute die mögen spargel und grünkohl..

aber es hat mich schon neugierig gemacht warum so viele weißfisch abschlagen und mitnehmen.

beim ersten tageslicht hab ich meine sachen gepackt und bin los..

ich hab 2 brassen und ein rotauge mitgenommen und hab mit einem zauberstab(stab mit 2 unten rotierenden messern)die grätigen gehäuteten filets zu einem brei zermalen..mit etwas rosmarin,charlotten,1 ei,2toastbrotscheiben,salz und pfeffer hab ich mir frikadellen gemacht.
1 becher sauerrahm,1 esslöffel senf,schnittlauch oder dill als sauce...
das mit tomaten und salat zwischen ein brötchen schmeißen und man hat tatsächlich etwas wofür man den zander beiseite legt!!
mein kumpel hat auch grad 2 gegessen und war begeistert..

das blöde dabei ist man hat viel arbeit..
aber die lohnt sich echt!!


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



Knacky schrieb:


> .....und man hat tatsächlich etwas wofür man den zander beiseite legt!!
> mein kumpel hat auch grad 2 gegessen und war begeistert..
> 
> das blöde dabei ist man hat viel arbeit..
> aber die lohnt sich echt!!



Und wieder ein Bekehrter. 

Wenn Du nicht ganz so viel Arbeit haben willst, dann leg Dir ne Moulinette, oder wie das Ding heißt, zu. Eine gute Küchenmaschine müßte das auch können. Ist nicht so friemelig, wie mit nem Pürrierstab.
aber nicht so lange laufen lassen, sonst wird die Masse zu heiß.
Wenn Du ganz auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, dann streich die Masse noch durch ein feines Sieb, dann sind die Gräten alle weg.


----------



## mini_bulli (18. September 2010)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Da ich gerne Feeder hab ich heute auch 2 Brassen mitgenommen.
Wie "Anfängerbrasse" das Rezept geschrieben hat haben wir nachgemacht, nur halt alles in der Moulinette zerkleinert.
Fazit - Viel Arbeit, die sich aber lohnt !!
Es war super lecker.
Meine Freundin war begeistert, ebenso mein Nachbar.

Danke dafür !!! TOP............


----------



## Brummel (21. September 2010)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Hallo an alle Weißfischverwerter#h,

große Bleie nehme ich gern zum Räuchern, kleinere zum Braten, und mit den schon hier genannten Tips dürfte keine Gräte mehr ein Problem sein|supergri.
Das mit dem modrigen Geschmack denke ich ist mehr ein Problem aus welchem Gewässer der Fisch stammt. 
Obwohl mich beim Fischessen auch die eine oder andere Gräte nicht stört, wer das eine will muß das andere mögen, oder auch nicht.
Für einen geräucherten Brachsen laß ich jedenfalls jede Forelle liegen.  Aber jeder hat nunmal seinen eigenen Geschmack.


Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. September 2010)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Und wems dann immer noch zusehr nach Fisch schmeckt ... ein kleiner Tipp:

Mischt einfach mal (je nach belieben) Hackfleisch unter.

Damit habe ich schon viele nicht Fischesser zum Fischessen "bekehren" können.


----------



## Dany73 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

SchwalmAngler dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Da werden viele Nichtfischesser zu Süchtigen!


----------



## Black-Death (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*



domainmike schrieb:


> Hallo Anglers #t
> 
> Also wenn ich das hier so lese, muss ich immer lächeln, denn man merkt gerade beim Thema Weissfische, wie viele Angler überhaupt nicht wissen, was für leckere Fische sie da vor sich haben (bzw. hatten, wenn sie sie wieder ins Wasser werfen). Und wenn hier jemand behauptet, dass sie nicht schmecken, muss ich leider davon ausgehen, dass es sich um Leute handelt, die etwas schreiben bzw. sagen, ohne überhaupt jemals selbst einen Weissfisch gegessen zu haben.
> 
> ...




ich habe vorhin meine erste brasse (62cm) gefangen und habe schon etwas angst davor ihn morgen zuzubereiten 

ich versuche mal deine methode und schaue ob es was wird. gerade die gräten können mir den fisch verderben...nunja...sind eben fische


----------



## Mücke1978 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Nicht übel !! Das Rezept ist echt gut. Habe das Rezept mit Döbel ausprobiert und die Filets alle 3mm bis auf die Haut eingeschnitten. Das mit dem plattdrücken in der Pfanne hab ich aber sein lassen. Wenn die Filets nach dem einschneiden mit ein wenig Zitronensaft behandelt werden, ist das nicht mehr nötig. Würzen,Panieren und in Öl frittieren,schmeckt wie Backfisch und man merkt wirklich keine einzige Gräte mehr.  Dazu Stampfkartoffeln und eine lecker Dillsoße und der Besuch kommt im Leben nie drauf das er grade Weißfisch isst .


----------



## 42er barsch (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

hi, zwar schon älter der tröööt aber hier die antwort zu der eingangs gestellten frage.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdHgfPJ3iho


----------



## Darket (20. September 2015)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Gut, dass der Thread wieder hoch kam, wenn es irgendwas gibt, das ich wirklich immer fange, dann Bleie und da ich bisweilen an Gewässern bin, wo ich die entnehmen muss, sollte ich mir da mal was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Wishmaster3 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Hab gerade überlegt wo ich mein Foto poste und denke hier passt es ganz gut her.
Letztes Jahr habe ich schon mal versucht einen Brassen nach der Methode von Thomas in diesem Thread hier zu einer Farce und anschließend zu Klößchen zu verarbeiten. Mangels Moulinette hat das leider nicht so gut geklappt. Kürzlich gab es aber bei Lidl auch so einen Zerkleinerer, den ich zum Anlass genommen habe, den Brassen eine zweite Chance zu geben und einen von ihnen zum Essen einzuladen. Und, was soll ich sagen, ich war überrascht! Da sag noch einer Brassen kann man nicht verwerten.
Das Filetieren des Brassen war zugegebenermaßen echt anstrengend und was, bei der Größe des Fisches, übrig blieb, war enttäuschend. Insgesamt war auch der Arbeitsaufwand recht hoch, aber das Ergebnis war echt in Ordnung.
Ich hatte einen großen Brassen, den ich nach o.g. Methode zu einer Farce verarbeitet habe, und einen mittleren Barsch, dessen Filets ich klein gewürfelt in die Farce gemischt habe, damit die Klößchen etwas festere Konsistenz bekommen.
Aus der Karkasse vom Brassen habe ich einen Fischfond gekocht. Diese wurde dann zu einer Soljanka verarbeitet und zum Schluss aus der Farce geformte Klößchen zugegeben. 
Gestern hab ich sie gekocht und über Nacht im Kühlschrank durchziehen lassen...'n Schlag Crème fraîche in die Mitte - sau lecker!


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Filetieren von Brassen*

Super Sache!
Vielen Dank für den Bericht!


----------

